# PowerBook 17" au refurb !



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

Ça y est !  Je l'attendais depuis quelques jours au tournant, ce refurb ! Et aujorud'hui, il est apparu : un PowerBook 17" 1,67 GHz à -30% ! :rateau: 
Celui-là, fallait pas que je le loupe ! 

Un petit clic... et voilà ! Il semblerait qu'il soit pour moi ! :love:

Voilà, je voulais juste vous faire partager mon bonheur d'attendre cette belle machine... :rose:
Mais chuuuuut... ... mon iBook 14" est encore un peu jaloux...  

Si vous avez des commentaires sur cette machine, je les lirai avec grand plaisir ! :love:


----------



## Giam_ (16 Décembre 2005)

Félicitations  c'est une excellente affaire !


----------



## iNano (16 Décembre 2005)

Quel bonheur ! J'ai bien vu la petite étincelle dans tes yeux... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Bel achat!  

Devant cette bien belle machine, l'iBook fait pâle figure (plus blanc que blanc  )

...

Tu m'le donne?  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'le donne?  :rateau:



Heu... ben je ne l'ai encore pas, alors je peux te dire oui ! 
Mais je changerai peut-être d'avis dans quelques jours, quand je l'aurai reçu !  :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu... ben je ne l'ai encore pas, alors je peux te dire oui !
> Mais je changerai peut-être d'avis dans quelques jours, quand je l'aurai reçu !  :rateau:



Je parlais de l'iBook... tu n'en auras plus besoin


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de l'iBook... tu n'en auras plus besoin


Oups... :rose: 

Trop tard, il est déjà revendu... et en plus BA : je fais switcher quelqu'un !  
Là, j'avoue que je suis assez fière de moi... :rose:


----------



## Giam_ (16 Décembre 2005)

Un PowerBook contre un iBook a pas photo  l'iBook est très bien pour l'initiation, mais devient vite trop petit :rateau: 

En cours on marche à 55% de MAC pour 45% de PC (portable) : 3/4 d'ibook 14" et 1/4 PowerBook 15". Seuls les profs se permettent le luxe du Powerbook 17"  MIPE oblige.

Quand je serais grand je veux être prof


----------



## Virpeen (16 Décembre 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Seuls les profs se permettent le luxe du Powerbook 17"  MIPE oblige.
> 
> Quand je serais grand je veux être prof



Pour avoir du temps pour profiter de ton PowerBokk 17" ?  
Tiens, en parlant de vacances... J'espère qu'il arrivera avant la fin des vacances de Noël ! :rateau:


----------



## yret (16 Décembre 2005)

Ben non, moi je ne suis pas prof (mais ça a failli ! :rateau: ) et je regrette d'avoir raté l'affaire (1889 ¤ !!  )


----------



## Giam_ (17 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir du temps pour profiter de ton PowerBokk 17" ?
> Tiens, en parlant de vacances... J'espère qu'il arrivera avant la fin des vacances de Noël ! :rateau:




Prof en université ça peut rapporter gros 

(...parce qu'il faut se les payer les : Adobe CS2 - suite Macromedia - Final Cut Pro - ArchiCad 9 - ACD 30" :love: :bebe: :hosto 

Sans parler des vacances


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir du temps pour profiter de ton PowerBokk 17" ?
> Tiens, en parlant de vacances... J'espère qu'il arrivera avant la fin des vacances de Noël ! :rateau:



Tu dois recevoir l'avant dernière version du pwb (avec dalle en 1440x900), n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de vacances... J'espère qu'il arrivera avant la fin des vacances de Noël ! :rateau:



je suis navré de devoir t'annoncer ça... mais le pére noël, c'est juste une histoire qu'ont racotne aux enfants.., il existe pas en vrai...

:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois recevoir l'avant dernière version du pwb (avec dalle en 1440x900), n'est-ce pas ?


C'est ça ! Tant pis pour les 1680x1050, l'écran HD, le DD de 120 Go et le SafeSleep... Le reste me va très bien ! 

Edit : Heu...  L'était bien quand même, hein ?


----------



## prodartist (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
Le tien sera parfait, je ne lui ai pas trouvé de lacune.
et de plus il va arriver vite....
joyeux noel


----------



## yret (19 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ! Tant pis pour les 1680x1050, l'écran HD, le DD de 120 Go et le SafeSleep... Le reste me va très bien !
> 
> Edit : Heu...  L'était bien quand même, hein ?



Oui bien sûr qu'il est bien ! :love: 
Simplement, il n'offre pas une grande évolution par rapport au mien et par rapport à la dernière mouture...


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2005)

Ahhhh...  J'adore vos commentaires ! :love:

Il me tarde vraiment qu'il arrive, mais d'après le site de suivi des commandes, pas encore expédié  .
Noël approche à grands pas ! Vite, vite, vite Steve ! :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est la meilleure période pour jouir de ce genre de joujou. Les courtes journées d'hiver sont tout à coup plus lumineuses :love:













et non je n'suis pas célibataire


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

Ne regrettes même pas le safe sleep,
il est possible de l'installer sur les "vieilles" machines


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2005)

Non... Rien de rien... Non... Je ne regrette rien... :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

En tout cas mon petit doigt me dit que la petite housse qui va bien avec le petit sac qui va bien avec le grand PB ne devrait pas tarder à partir vous rejoindre !


----------



## Virpeen (19 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas mon petit doigt me dit que la petite housse qui va bien avec le petit sac qui va bien avec le grand PB ne devrait pas tarder à partir vous rejoindre !


Hihihi 
Adorables vous êtes... :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

:rose:
J'y suis pas pour grand chose...
Tu sais qui remercier !


----------



## Giam_ (19 Décembre 2005)

Heureusement que c'est Noël le 25  pour la befana faudra attendre le 6...http://www.labefana.it/


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben il était temps !  
Confirmation de commande reçue aujourd'hui seulement (commande datant de vendredi, je le rappelle...) :rateau:
Ouf, c'est bon ! J'espère avoir l'avis d'expédition rapidement ! 

En plus, étant très joueuse (Star, si tu me lis, je sais ce que tu vas penser... «*Joueuse, c'est ça !*» ), je m'étais ruée sur ce PB sans l'accord du prêt de ma banque :rateau: . Mais aujourd'hui aussi, je sais qu'il m'est accordé !  

Conclusion : mon attente est beaucoup moins stressée maintenant !


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Reçu il y a quelques minutes: « _Vous devriez recevoir votre commande sous 2 - 3 jours.
Veuillez noter toutefois qu'il s'agit là d'un délai estimatif, exprimé en jours ouvrés._ » :love:

Peeetiiit Papaaa Noooël.... :love:


----------



## yret (21 Décembre 2005)

Au moins cela fait plaisir de sentir quelqu'un attendre son pwb avec autant d'enthousiasme !


----------



## Virpeen (22 Décembre 2005)

Il est là ! Il est là !!!!! :love:
Et devinez d'où je vous écris ? :rateau:

Ohhhhhh.... l'est bôôôôô ! :love: :love: :love:
Je vous en dirai plus un peu plus tard...


----------



## MiMac (22 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il est là ! Il est là !!!!! :love:
> Et devinez d'où je vous écris ? :rateau:
> 
> Ohhhhhh.... l'est bôôôôô ! :love: :love: :love:
> Je vous en dirai plus un peu plus tard...




 Ca fait tellement plaisir de voir ce genre de réaction. 
Et comme c'est noël : Allez un coup de boule.

MiMac.


----------



## iDiot (22 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il est là ! Il est là !!!!! :love:
> Et devinez d'où je vous écris ? :rateau:
> 
> Ohhhhhh.... l'est bôôôôô ! :love: :love: :love:
> Je vous en dirai plus un peu plus tard...



Et les photos alors?  


_Prems prems Meldon _


----------



## Virpeen (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben pour les photos, va falloir attendre encore un peu... 

Pour commencer, mes premières impressions, un peu dans le désordre :
- première angoisse : les pixels morts...   Après une longue inspection et un petit nettoyage de l'écran... le verdict : aucune petite bête morte, ni même agonisante !  
- l'écran est génial : c'est agréable d'avoir une fenête d'iTunes entière, vous ne pouvez pas savoir ! Et sa qualité est... wahou !
- seconde vérification : la ram... Il va falloir investir dans une petite barrette de 1 Go car 512 Mo d'installé.
- je sais, je sais... mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher : le rétro-éclairage du clavier est vraiment le petit détail qui tue et qui rend la bête irrésistible ! :love:

... Je suis sous le charme de cette machine !...

Lors de la première mise en route, j'ai voulu réintégrer les dossiers et informations de mon (ancien ) iBook. Tout ça a très bien fonctionné, sauf que j'ai tellement été déçue d'avoir l'impression d'être devant la même chose qu'avant.... que j'ai tout réinstallé le système de base ! 
Je n'ai pas réimporté mes dossiers et je recommence à zéro, histoire de repartir sur des bases saines et de ne pas embuer le PB. C'est mon second mac maintenant et je tiens à ce qu'il reste nickel... Quand on aime... :rateau: 

À bientôt pour de nouvelles nouvelles :love:....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon sang, un powerbook en Franche-Comté ! Ca se fête !
Effectivement je confirme que 512 Mo (après une expérience à 1 Go) sous Tiger c'est imbuvable.


----------



## Virpeen (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, un powerbook en Franche-Comté ! Ca se fête !


Quand tu veux ! :love:
D'ailleurs, tu as loupé l'AES Jura...  Il faudra te rattraper !


----------



## yret (23 Décembre 2005)

Quelle version de Tiger as-tu ? 
As-tu des surprises non prévues (hardware et software) ?

Au vu de ton enthousiasme communicatif, j'ai fait tourner ta boule !


----------



## Virpeen (23 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version de Tiger as-tu ?
> As-tu des surprises non prévues (hardware et software) ?
> 
> Au vu de ton enthousiasme communicatif, j'ai fait tourner ta boule !



J'ai la dernière version (10.4.3) de Tiger... niveau hardware, par de ram supplémentaire et côté software, suite iLife '05,  iWork, une version d'essai de FileMaker pro 7... et normalement une version d'essai de Microsoft Office 2004 qu'il faut que je retrouve sur le CD...

Donc tout est parfait ! :love:


----------



## yret (23 Décembre 2005)

En effet, cela semble parfait !


----------



## Giam_ (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux noël !   (ben oui, c'est pas tout les jours le 24 décembre  ah mais non c'est le 25 nowel ! :rateau:...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux noël !   (ben oui, c'est pas tout les jours le 24 décembre  ah mais non c'est le 25 nowel ! :rateau:...)



Jésus va-t-il naître ? Suspense...


----------



## yret (24 Décembre 2005)

D'ailleurs, le prochain MacOS X ne sera pas léopard mais "lutin"...:rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Jésus va-t-il naître ? Suspense...



Papa Jésus Noël tu veux dire


----------



## Virpeen (24 Décembre 2005)

Je vous vois très bien flooder sur mon fil les zenfants !  
Sur un écran 17", je le vois même très très bien ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Et tu vois que je me suis abstenu moi ...  :rateau:

 :love:


----------



## iNano (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vois que je me suis abstenu moi ...  :rateau:
> 
> :love:


Tu sais te tenir quand il le faut...


----------



## yret (1 Février 2006)

Pas de 17" aujourd'hui mais des 15", c'est toujours çà ! 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?family=Certified


----------



## Virpeen (1 Février 2006)

Ah ben non ! Je garde le mien ! 
L'est trop bien ! :love:


----------

